# sno-way problem



## soilmover (Aug 16, 2001)

All my other plows are ready to push(all westerns). This morning i 

looked at my sno-way plow(less than one year old). 

Everything worked but my down/ down pressure button. 

Left right no problem, up no problem.

This plow goes on one of our ford rangers. We use this 

more as a back-up unit. Anyone have any thoughts? or have had 

this problem?


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Only thing that comes to mind is maybe a loose or bad electrical connection by the pump. I've heard that SnoWay has had some problems with their connectors... so I would start there. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Check the plugs on the ends of the brown and yellow wires. Thise are the ones on the DP solenoid and are prone to getting loose. They fit pretty loose from the factory and have a tendency to open up a little. Quick squeeze with pliers on the prings of the plug, not the barrel where it connects to the wire, seems to cure it for quite a while. Since it went down during storage I think you might have a combination of loose terminals and a bit of light corrosion. If still nothing, have somebody run the switches while you check with a test light. If still nothing, unplug the main harness at the bumper and go ver the terminals with a test light, you're looking for a couple that go hot only when the DP is engaged. Pretty sure there are two hots, although one of those on the solenoid may be a ground. When you go for downpressure there should be power to the pressure switch as well as power on the output terminal to the valve and back to the main solenoid under the hood. Does the plow motor run but still no DP? If the plow tries to go UP with DP engaged the downpressure valve is either bad or not getting power. Any time a Sno-Way goes UP when it is supposed to do something else there is a problem with valving to the function that is not working, either electrically, not opening the valve, or mechanically, the valve itself is bad.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Alan _
> * Any time a Sno-Way goes UP when it is supposed to do something else there is a problem with valving to the function that is not working, either electrically, not opening the valve, or mechanically, the valve itself is bad. *


Another thing that can cause this is a sticky solenoid under the hood. I had the problem where I would let off one of the angle buttons, and afterward... the plow would go up a little.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

> _Originally posted by SlimJim Z71 _
> *
> 
> Another thing that can cause this is a sticky solenoid under the hood. I had the problem where I would let off one of the angle buttons, and afterward... the plow would go up a little. *


That bit of "coast" upward is not the result of a sticking solenoid. Any time fluid is moving in the system and there are no functions being called on the plow will raise as there is no valve to keep fluid from going into the up side of the lift cylinder. What happens is something like this, motor is running, fluid is moving through a control valve, blade is angling. When the control switch is released the valve closes virtually instantly. Fluid is no longer going to the control function but it is still has intertia as well as the inertia of the pump and motor coasting to a stop. All the energy goes into the lift cylinder. Every Sno-Way plow I have seen or used will go up about an inch when you release the angle switches. If yours was going more than that or you could hear the motor running after the switch was released you had a bad solenoid, but if it was just a slight bump upwards it was totally normal for that hydraulic system.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Sorry Alan... I should've been more specific. My plow would go up a few inches, and in some cases... it would just keep going. Like you said, bad solenoid.

Yes, a little "bump" going up is perfectly normal.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

*DP not working*

I highly suggest getting the plow to you local dealer if your plow is less than a year old. This will help you avoid any warranty issues of working on the plow yourself. If you do not have a dealer in your area, call Sno-Way directly at 1-800-662-1453. You can check the wire connections as others suggested but it sounds more than likely that the Downpressue valve is stuck. As for the plow jumping up when angled, yes that is normal with the fenner unit on a sno-way. The new SMO1 unit introduced this season does not do that and does not use spool valves like the fenner unit. Just a couple of quick tips.

1. does the motor run at all when the dp button is turned on
if not, there is a broken circuit

2. if the motor runs and everything else works okay, then it is the downpressure valve itself.

Call your sno-Way dealer first and then Sno-way directly and ask for Steve of Kevin in technical service.
Hope this will help you out. Let me know.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

*Sno Way*

Bryan,

It is good to have a manufacturer rep on site.

Dave


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

DO NOT waste your time with Kevin at Sno-Way. Unless this is a new Kevin. The old one, Kevin Witt(less) was about as useless as teats on a boar hog. No matter what the problem, his standard line is that "We've never heard of that problem before". If I had to deal with him on a regular basis I would have sold my first plow from there and never even considered buying any more of them.

Bryan, if you can, show this post to that bozo so he will know that some folks out here don't care for BS and no answers.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

Alan, trust me, Kevin Witt and most people up at Sno-Way know who you are by now. I was just trying to offer this guy some more help. He may find that Steve at Sno-way can help him.


----------



## soilmover (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks Guys

On Wed. I'm going to my local dealer to work this out. I hope it is still under warranty. From day one the solenoid on down/down pressure would clickand click and click.The dealer replaced it once last year. Maybe the button was on during the non-plowing season and messed with the solenoid.This is my 1st sno-way so i didn't know what to listen for when the plow was working.I think the installer didn't wire the solenoid correct? I know nothing about wiring. I will let you guys know what happens. If not under warranty i will need more help!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

> _Originally posted by Bryan _
> *Alan, trust me, Kevin Witt and most people up at Sno-Way know who you are by now. I was just trying to offer this guy some more help. He may find that Steve at Sno-way can help him. *


I find it hard to believe that most of the employees at a major corporation (snowway), know one individual with 3 plows from VT.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I only own 3 Fords but if you were to ask I know that my name is known among the VP's in Detroit. After all I was calling them everyday when my truck would not run. See the following thread.

http://plowsite.vbulletinhosting.com/showthread.php?threadid=3958&highlight=Ford

After enough complaining to corporate I got a satisfying action. It is the squeaky wheel after all that gets the grease. Just have to be professional about it.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

CT, your probably right.

However maybe sno-way's customer service needs to be improved. When I have a problem with anything that we own, we get straight answers, no BS. I am sorry, but a company shouldn't be beating around the bush, and saying we don't know. They should have answers, or they should go look for answers. One more question, don't you guys product test? I know other manufactures test plows to the point that they fail, they find the fail points, they find the problems. So when someone calls with a problem, they have an answer. 

But what do I know?

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Geof I think you know a lot. I am the same way. I do not like exscuses. I want answers and action. As a businessman this is how I operate and I expect the same. That is why I continued to pressure Ford. Now the dealer practically is my servant. I get into service when need to. Parts are overnighted for me. When I go looking for a truck never see a salesman. The manager opens the key cabinet and lets me test what I want and then he and I put in the order.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The thing that is sad. Is the company has probably lost sales because of this reps attitude.

I had actually thought of buying a sno-way to put on a ranger pick up. Only because sno way is the only company that builds one. The truck probably wouldn't plow for more than 40 mins top. However because of the reputation this company has earned. I will never buy a sno way product in my life. 

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Geoff
Lookminto meyer, I saw a new ranger a few weeks back with a meyer system on it.
Dino


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Give me a break!

I have never dealt with this Kevin Witt to the best of my knowledge. I have however dealt with SnoWay on several occasions... and have had nothing but EXCELLENT service. If whoever I'd spoken with didn't have an answer, they got back to me the same day with one. They have always been very professional and courteous. Geoff, to bash an entire company like that over one person is like saying you'll never shop at the local grocery store because of one rude cashier. Bryan especially has been at the top of my "favorite customer service" list for a while now. I've even gotten e-mails from him just seeing how things are going. If you're getting resposes like that said of Kevin Witt's from everyone... maybe you need to approach them with a little different attitude.

My next plow truck will have a SnoWay plow on it.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

From what i have read, is customer service is lacking. It is not my fault the company can't deliever customer service to its customers.

Like the old saying goes, it takes one bad dead to erase all the good deads done in the past. 

Thats my $ 0.02 

But then again what do I know?

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

In a way I think Geoff has a point. If a cashier was rude to me and the store did not work with me I would not shop there anymore. 

Same thing with how we treat customers. We need to work with them if we want them to continue service with us.

When you are in a customer service business then you should provide good customer service. Especially when someone has a problem. These customers get the drop everything treatment from me and I expect the same when I am the customer. If a huge company like Ford can do it then the plow companies can to.

Having said this I have nothing against sno-way. I know a local dealer who says they are great lightweight plows. Of course he does not run one but he says he had no problems last winter. I have heard mixed reports on this site on them. I would have to say that if someone like Geoff, Alan, John, Chuck, or some others on this site make a comment on a specific product or company that it comes from their many years of experience and is worth reading if nothing else.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

Our customer service department is excellent, kevin witt is in technical service. Engineers tend to be short and never wrong. Now we know this isn't always true, but Sno-Way strive to be the best that they can. We will not please everyone, just as someone may not like the service they get from other other manufacturers. Sno-Way does more testing than anyone I know of. We use load sensor all over our plow to test until failure, as well as we have a bump track next to your building. We test every subframe for approval and our factory is ISO9002 approved.
We also test our equipment against other manufacturers. We also share data with other manufacturers. One of the main reasons someone like Kevin Witt gets upset, it because many users call him instead of their local dealer. The first step should be through the dealer. If your dealer can't help, then the dealer should get on the phone and find out the answer. I only suggest calling directly when there is no dealer or your dealer will not help.
In Alan's case, he had a good gripe with Kevin, not so in many other cases. Many of you are very knowledgeable on here and I am not here to argue or sell my product, simply here to help and participate as a member on this board. And yes we test for fail points before your truck gets torn up. As with any equipment, if you don't understand how it works, ask. Sno-Way is a lighter plow only because we use hightensile low alloy steel in our moldboard assy. instead of mild steel. This is why it is lighter in weight not strength. Alan also has a pretty good dealer up there in VT. I do agree rudeness will get you no where.


----------



## Mike Williams (Apr 11, 2001)

Make sure the toggle switch on the pump housing is in the right position. I usally forget where it needs to be until I need down pressure.
Never had any trouble with my sno-way Lobo v plow.
NEVER.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have to weigh in on the matter. I have always looked at snoway has a homeowner type plow. Not really in the league with the big guns. But I also know Alan he wouldnt use a junk plow, so I have to give snowway some respect.
I have never used a snowway so my opinion is just from a "looks"
standpoint. However since they use downpressure, it has to be built to take the abuse.
Now that being said, I know for a fact that many plow makers cruise what we say here, and Bryan is the only one that has the courage to sit down, take the time and answer any questions the snoway owners on this forum ask. for that I have to say very good job, and that alone should speak volumes for the way snoway thinks of their customers. Kudos to snoway and Bryan.
If ever I am in the market for a straight blade, i will look at snoway.
Dino


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

For those that are wondering... SnoWay does in fact have a steel version available. Everyone tends to think of the lexan ones first (which are also very strong.)

I have plowed with both Western and SnoWay plows. I have a steel 25-series blade, and I would not hesitate to put it head to head with a Western blade. Very good equipment in my opinion.

Tim


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

as you put it Dino, thinking that snoway is a homeowner use plow only....i have heard many comments to myself about that when plowing commercialy, one being a good friend that is also in the snow business, i can't count the # of times his plow went down on him or the truck was down and he called on the cell phone at 4am to ask if i could give him a hand.
i think snoway has a battle to fight trying to overcome that so called plastic on the moldboard thinking.
snoway makes a good product that will stand up to the best of them.
dan


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I'm going to try wiring in an hourmeter to the downpressure feed wire onone, maybe all if it works, of my Sno-Ways. Since I run DP just about all the time it seems like that should give me a pretty good idea of how many hours I'm actually plowing. Bryan, can you get the poop from your peolpe as to which wire I need to tap into? Has to be the one that is on the feed side of the pressure switch. I can chase it down, but your factory people may have a better place to do it.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

Alan, I will find out and let you know tomorrow for sure, I could guess but I want to make sure I am right.


----------



## TRINITY (Jun 2, 2001)

Just some more thoughts on Sno-Way. You have to give Sno-Way and Bryan a lot of credit for coming on this forum. I dont know if anyone else has noticed but this company is going down the right path. Do you think Bryan participates on this site because he looks forward to hearing the product he represents getting run through the ringer? Of course not. He is here to find out what needs to be done to improve his product. I know what you guys are saying about having to deal with a bad representative and how that influences your entire thoughts about a company. There is always a bad apple spoiling things somewhere though. Im sure that is why Sno-Way is here though to hear the bad stuff and to fix it. I know that they are winning over more and more people all the time and that is largely due to their excellent customer service. I have been a Western plow user for 10 years, owning 6 total , but I will be trying Sno-Way next!


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

I have a fraction of the experience most people here have but I have always been very attentive to whatever advice somebody can offer. My buddy has had a Sno-Way for 6 years now and beats it to a pulp. I finally convinced him to at least change the fluid last year as he is the last person to perform any preventive maintenance on just about anything he owns. With that being said, his plow has never given him a single problem. As for Bryan, he has my vote. He has, on numerous occasions, taken time out of his day to answer any question I may have and offer to send me literature my dealer doesn't have. For someone who doesn't stand to reap any benefits directly from me per se, that shows a lot. Thanks again Bryan.



SlimJim made a good point. The steel, in my case, was actually $100 cheaper than the lexan.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Actually... aside of the installer that put my plow on, I think my only gripe is that it was a little more expensive than the other brands, and didn't come with a stand. Other than that... it's a winner in my book.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

Slimjim you are correct, the stand was an option but no longer. Now, with our new unit on the market, every plow includes the stand. I couldn't agree more, without some kind of stand, it made the plow difficult to take on and off.


----------



## SlimJim Z71 (Nov 8, 2000)

Are the new plows more expensive? I paid $2800 (before installation) for mine. 

Tim


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

Slimjim the new plows are not much more than you paid for your plow. I don't know what Adams is charging but you can check out Tim Wallace Landscape supply in Bolingbrook, his prices are on the net and include installation minus taxes. His sight is 
www.snowplowsupply.com Also, if you want a stand, they are still available and can be installed without too much of a problem. If your local dealer doesn't have one, I can easily locate one for you.


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

I paid $2700 before tax and installed it myself. I chose the MT 80 with steel instead of lexan. Snowplowsupply actually has better prices than I paid.


----------

